# kayak shopping



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Been surf fishen for a while and I've finally decided to get a kayak to take my baits out and to fish the surf with a bait rode seen to many birds out of wading distance any suggestions?


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

*surf yak*

You might look for a used Frenzy for yakking baits out. If you are
gonna' stay out there, "you're going to need a bigger boat"(JAWS).


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

texaskayakfishing.com is the best kayaking website around.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

gotta converted sunfish sailboat.....14ft.x 3ft...all heavy fiberglass..don't need anymore...$100 in Hitchcock...needs to have 2 cleets put back on,homemade transom for t-motor,no leaks,anchor and some free [email protected]
2nd St by fire station no paddle....New duck push pole for $10 too


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

As.suggested, TFK will have good info. Keep an eye on the classifieds there. That's where I picked up mine.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=444593

Not sure if link.copied right, but that thread should help too.


----------



## Angler Innovations USA (Nov 13, 2012)

Kayakers are notorious for going through yaks see if you can find someone to try some out best bet is to get in one to start, Kayaks have a really good resale value i seem to find good deals on craigslist. Also I would say the bigger the better, never know what your gonna run into in the open ocean.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

maybe a cobra fish n dive is still the preferred btb kayak... I haven't paddled in a while.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

goodwood said:


> maybe a cobra fish n dive is still the preferred btb kayak... I haven't paddled in a while.


The FnD is still the old standby, and my personal favorite, but the pedal drive Hobies are the latest rage.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm saving up for the diablo adios. I'm not sure its what you are looking for but they seem to be very stable. Then again I'm also just looking to stick to the bays in mine.

http://www.diablopaddlesports.com/our_products/product_viewer.adios_unrigged


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

The Salty Raider said:


> I'm saving up for the diablo adios. I'm not sure its what you are looking for but they seem to be very stable. Then again I'm also just looking to stick to the bays in mine.
> 
> http://www.diablopaddlesports.com/our_products/product_viewer.adios_unrigged


Oooooh, I likes!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I have an Ocean kayak Scrambler that I got used for a really good price. It works really good in the bay and in the marsh. I haven’t took it out BTB but I ‘am sure it will do good. I hear the Frenzy is really good for dropping baits in the surf. I like the Jackson Cuda. I tried it at the FTU kayak demo day and was really Good. Also, Check ACK to see when the next demo day is. They have a ton of yaks you can try for free.:cheers:


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=450101


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

For yakking out baits, get a good used Ocean Kayak under 12ft. They handle waves GREAT! If you don't get an OK, remember to buy something with plenty of rocker (the nose points up) to take you over waves instead of through them. A good cheepy is the "Old Town Caspian" at academy for 400 and change. It's an older OK design that they purchased/copied.

Good Luck
-Poo


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quick question I saw pontoons on kayak earlier nothing 
Much just made out ogf 2 lil peices of styrofoam does that help with the balance


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I sure wouldnt mind finding a cobra fish and dive to haul out baits from the beach and an occaisonal tooling around in west bay and chocolate bayou. Seems they are few and far between, though I've been checking out craigslist-houston from time to time. The malibu kayaks look pretty appealing as well. Too many to choose from and all I need is a good used one that will hold a 6'1 260lb ole boy comfortably.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd go used for one thing. I know a couple guys that went bought brand new high dollar rigs, took em out a couple times then sat in there garage til they sold them.


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Decided that I would go to academy and get a 300 dollar 1 and try and outfit it to fish xmas and maybe some btb action


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

nagel67 said:


> Decided that I would go to academy and get a 300 dollar 1 and try and outfit it to fish xmas and maybe some btb action


There are a few to stay away from in there.

The Pescador should be a good fishing kayak. Probably not as good as a Frenzy or Scrambler for dropping baits but will fish better in the bays if you're looking for a combo yak.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would try before I would buy. Check the posts from kayakers in your area and see when a group is going out. and tag along try there yaks. That what we do on the upper coast.


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

decided on a pescador 10', tried it out with a friend in a neighborhood pond liked it pretty well and has some nice storage also i could stand up in it and tried moving around picking it up sometime this week will give more reports later on.
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...0151_10051_292453_-1__?color=Camo&N=670787849


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Those perception kayaks do look pretty tempting due to the price and something to haul baits out in the surf with an occasional bay fishing trip. I'm still holding out for a 2012 ride 135 I believe, especially if I can find one at a good price.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on that yak, I think it'll serve you well!



Bearwolf34 said:


> Those perception kayaks do look pretty tempting due to the price and something to haul baits out in the surf with an occasional bay fishing trip. I'm still holding out for a 2012 ride 135 I believe, especially if I can find one at a good price.


I've got a 2010 Ride 135 I need to sell.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^^^ I use the ocean kayak malibu two in my profile pic to take out baits and just bungee that crate down you see in there when i take it to the marshes. its kinda big but VERY stable! fairly inexpensive if you find one used.


----------



## Anderson111 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi dear if you are looking to purchase a new Kayak then you should go to the Kayak maker and order to made a special Kayak for yo0ur and you should add fish finder camera and fishing bag and one seater with one paddle in this kayak because if you get this Kayak on order then you may get the best Kayak...


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Anderson111 said:


> Hi dear if you are looking to purchase a new Kayak then you should go to the Kayak maker and order to made a special Kayak for yo0ur and you should add fish finder camera and fishing bag and one seater with one paddle in this kayak because if you get this Kayak on order then you may get the best Kayak...


Hey buddy what the **** you mean?????????


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

nagel67 said:


> Hey buddy what the **** you mean?????????


Hahaha


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

nagel67 said:


> Hey buddy what the **** you mean?????????


LOL now that's funny right there!:biggrin:


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

nagel67 said:


> Hey buddy what the **** you mean?????????


LMAO


----------



## Anderson111 (Nov 26, 2012)

nagel67 said:


> Hey buddy what the **** you mean?????????


Hahahahahahaha lolxxxxxx


----------



## Anderson111 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anderson111 said:


> Hi dear if you are looking to purchase a new Kayak then you should go to the Kayak maker and order to made a special Kayak for yo0ur and you should add fish finder camera and fishing bag and one seater with one paddle in this kayak because if you get this Kayak on order then you may get the best Kayak...


For More Information....!!!
surf ski paddling techniques


----------

